# lews speed lures



## slim357 (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone used lews speed lures? I just got two in from bps yesterday. They look like good baits for the most part. The only bad lookin thing about them is the hooks other than that they are nice lookin. Any thoughts


----------

